# Use of ADA Soil in Low Tech.



## pauldesfitz (17 Dec 2014)

Hello Folks, 

Well after a year of battling with High Tech / Algae problems etc. it`s time to move on out, or Try my chances at a less trying regime.... Low Tech. 
I have read many of the posts about how to do this, and followed the relevant Journals, so think that this is my way forward.
I have a great deal of ADA "africana" Soil that I originally bought from The Green Machine when I set up my High tech Tank, and am now confused (and reluctant ) as to whether to Scrap it all , and start with Normal Soil, topped with Filter Sand.  ( It cost me an Arm and a leg !)

Would it be possible to reduce the amount of ADA at the Base, and cover with Pool Filter Sand, or is the  ADA on a completely different Dimension ?

My Filtration, Lghts, Circulation etc. can all be re used, and my plants are now in poor shape, (except a few) that I will be choosing a complete new Scape.

Appreciate anyones comments, as the Forum is always a wealth of knowledge.

Thanks, Paul


----------



## BigTom (17 Dec 2014)

Just use the ADA.


----------



## pauldesfitz (17 Dec 2014)

Thanks Tom, 
Was hoping to do this, for costing ,more than all else .
Appreciate your prompt reply.
Paul


----------



## roadmaster (17 Dec 2014)

Be careful using same lighting intensity in low tech application.


----------



## pauldesfitz (17 Dec 2014)

Yeah, appreciate that,
I`ve got quite a choice regarding Lights, as I still have two T8 tubes from a former set up, and two T5 bulbs from High Tech.  I may drop back to T 8 `s to start  or just one T5  for shorter period of time.
Many Thanks.


----------



## PARAGUAY (17 Dec 2014)

I would use the ADA , its expense is for a reason its quality.


----------



## pauldesfitz (17 Dec 2014)

Thanks Paraguay, 
All is not lost then..
Has anyone removed ADA soil from tank without it disintegrating completely ? I have this bad feeling that it will turn to mush as I try to cleas tank thouroughly in preperation for Strip Down ! Algae has got a hold on Tank, and Hardscape etc. so I was going to strip down and scrub, then re -assemble under low Tech set up.


----------



## PARAGUAY (17 Dec 2014)

roadmaster said:


> Be careful using same lighting intensity in low tech application.


Good advice that better to increase slowly if needed ,I had a disaster in a similar "low tech" could not wait started with T5 when a single t8 would have been better


----------



## PARAGUAY (17 Dec 2014)

James at Green Machine is always resaquascaping his set ups, he surely cant be using new substrate all the time. I think there may be advice on to re-use in the GM Q&A section.


----------



## pauldesfitz (17 Dec 2014)

Ahh...thanks for info..makes sense really. Otherwise a costly affair 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stu Worrall (17 Dec 2014)

pauldesfitz said:


> Thanks Paraguay,
> All is not lost then..
> Has anyone removed ADA soil from tank without it disintegrating completely ? I have this bad feeling that it will turn to mush as I try to cleas tank thouroughly in preperation for Strip Down ! Algae has got a hold on Tank, and Hardscape etc. so I was going to strip down and scrub, then re -assemble under low Tech set up.


_ I think Ive re-used ada amazonia about 3 times now.  Most of it keeps its shape and I tend to dry mine out and sieve it into different sizes when im taking it out of the tank.  Never tried it with africana so it may be a different consistency.
_


----------



## pauldesfitz (17 Dec 2014)

Ok...that sounds like a plan.
Thanks for all advice.
Paul

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob P (17 Dec 2014)

Don't know how big the grain is on your ADA, but if it's larger granules than the sand you use to cap it with, it will come up through the sand. Something to bear in mind (speaking from experience  lol)


----------



## pauldesfitz (17 Dec 2014)

Thanks Rob, 
I might screen it off first, as suggested in Trois article on Low Tech. However, its probably same as Amazonia ADA in its Size, from what I recall. I`ll keep this in mind though .
Thanks


----------



## Lindy (17 Dec 2014)

Africana isn't as easy to rescape with as amazonia. I have both types and africana is softer. The best results I had was where i dried out the africana in the oven.


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 Dec 2014)

Like Big Tom says just use the Africana it'll be fine. I've reused similar Gucci substrate...all you need to do is rinse it using your wife's kitchen sieve till the it runs fairly clear then dry it on a tray in the airing cupboard, or oven as Lindy has mentioned, and it'll be as good as new.
The only problem with reused substrate is that it maybe devoid of nutrients. Obviously, this isn't going to be a problem if you intend to water column dose (1/5 - 1/10 EI) but you can also regenerate the substrate itself.
I think Tom Barr has mentioned before that plants remove N selectively so if I'm right it'll still be ok in P and K. 
So, if the Africana is going to be your only source of nutrients you just need to add N as KNO3, or just bung in a handful of osmocote, and rejuvenate it cosmetically as above. 
On the other hand, if you've been dosing fertz in the past it should still be fairly ok...Basically Gucci substrates are composed of clay which has a high CEC so it will probably have a stored buffer of N anyway...your plants will most likely have been getting much of the N they needed from water column dosing. 
At least that's my understanding of the processes involved...but I stand to be corrected


----------



## pauldesfitz (17 Dec 2014)

Thanks Troi,
I dosed EI for most of previous 12 months, then as with all things, my time and interest in the High Tech regime slowly decreased, as the work load wasnt fitting in with Life !! 
I actually used Osmocote at the beginning under ADA (not a lot) , so still have some left somewhere .
I have a good period of time off over Hols, so intend to set to work on it then .
Thanks again.


----------

